# At The Salad Bar



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Finally had a sunny day to snap some pics. Here are Walter and Grace enjoying fresh lettuce - yum!

Walter looking over the salad bar - 
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2372447490056430870vKCFpa

Grace searching for her favorite greens - 
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2510118420056430870STDMbs

How rude of me, catching her with her mouth full - 
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2918585040056430870yVmIyL

She carries a '98 band and his is a '97 so it's nice to seem them enjoying their golden years.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

That is so sweet..!


Lovely images, and looks refreshing too!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree with Phil!

However, if you hadn't told me that Grace was caught with her mouth full, I would have sworn she was laughing at you!!  

Love, Hugs and Scritches from 

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe/Rae


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful pics, Terri! Thank you so much for sharing your crew with us .. mouths full or not!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I went and made a Sald for ME after seeing this.

Lol...

Yum...


Luscious...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing those delightful pics, looks like your birds are enjoying their snack time.  Is that endive?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

TerriB said:


> Finally had a sunny day to snap some pics. Here are Walter and Grace enjoying fresh lettuce - yum!
> 
> Walter looking over the salad bar -
> http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2372447490056430870vKCFpa
> ...


That is really nice, I would have never guessed they are "seniors" from those pictures  Thanks for sharing the wonderful moments


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Did you grow that lettuce in your garden? does not look like typical supermaket lettuce.. wish I had some... I should plant some seeds for the fall cooler weather lettuces..


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

That is so nice.They look very happy.And pigeon looks like it is laughing with the mouth open in the last picture! 

I love coming here to this forum and seeing the pictures of everyone's pigeons, and hearing about what they get up to. I especially love hearig the stories of the rescued pigeons or the ill pigeons that people care for. Everyone is so passionate, and compassionate about the birds.

By the way, how long do pigeons live on average?


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

i have a friend that has a pigeon that just turned 22! Can you believe it!? I hear they can live in captivity up to 30...


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Adorable!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for having a look and your kind comments!



mr squeaks said:


> ...However, if you hadn't told me that Grace was caught with her mouth full, I would have sworn she was laughing at you!!   ...


She is a very smart bird, so I wouldn't put it past her.  



Trees Gray said:


> ...Is that endive?





spirit wings said:


> Did you grow that lettuce in your garden? does not look like typical supermaket lettuce...


It's a mixed salad greens seed packet, which includes endive - good eyes! I usually sow a new batch when the current one starts getting leggy.



LovesPijjies said:


> ...By the way, how long do pigeons live on average?


The numbers I've read most often for Kings like Walter is 10 years and for homers like Grace is 15 years.


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

TerriB said:


> Finally had a sunny day to snap some pics. Here are Walter and Grace enjoying fresh lettuce - yum!
> 
> Walter looking over the salad bar -
> http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2372447490056430870vKCFpa
> ...


The dark blue check looked older and fat to me


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Airbaby said:


> The dark blue check looked older and fat to me


He's one year older than his mate, but the "fat" look is because he's a King pigeon, which is a utility breed originally bred for meat. He weighs 50% more than Grace, who is a homer. Of course, she can fly rings around him.  What's interesting is that, now that he's slowing down a bit, she's modified the early courtship phase to accommodate him. Rather than fly and have him chase her, she walks along and makes sure he is reasonably close behind.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> He's one year older than his mate, but the "fat" look is because he's a King pigeon, which is a utility breed originally bred for meat. He weighs 50% more than Grace, who is a homer. Of course, she can fly rings around him.  What's interesting is that, now that he's slowing down a bit, she's modified the early courtship phase to accommodate him. Rather than fly and have him chase her, she walks along and makes sure he is reasonably close behind.


Moral of the story? Be careful not to judge a pigeon by his picture... 

Kings are BIG 'uns! 

Grace sounds like the ideal mate/companion...bless her heart!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

mr squeaks said:


> ...Grace sounds like the ideal mate/companion...bless her heart!!...


Yeah, they've been together for seven years now and are devoted to each other. Messing with one brings the other to the rescue. Got to be fast to pill either of them or feel the wrath of the mate! Back when Grace was laying eggs, if she was on the nest and saw me doing anything to Walter, she'd verbally berate me and my parentage.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFLMAO!! I can just see her!!   

Thanks for making my day!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to Walter and Grace!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very cute pictures. Pigeons love salad.


----------

